# Ткань для ремней



## kivik (5 Мар 2020)

Здравствуйте. Заказывал когда-то с Музпрома ремни на юпитер они со временем сильно стерлись и я их хочу перешить. Новые стоят прилично и привык к ним за столько лет. Кожа в отличном состоянии, а вот бархат(как указал производитель) слез. Подскажите пожалуйста, что лучше шить на ремни , бархат, велюр или еще что?


----------



## gerborisov (5 Мар 2020)

Я всегда шил из того, что под рукой. Плотный материал. Хорошо ещё иметь заклёпки.


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Мар 2020)

Велюр синтетический повышенной плотности, который применяется в сиденьях автомобилей. Он износостойкий. Обращаться в мастерские по перетяжке салона авто.


----------



## grigoriys (6 Мар 2020)

+100 автовелюр


----------



## Евгений Богданов (20 Мар 2021)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги!
Прошу помочь советом (если это возможно).
Нужно приобрести для полного баяна "Юпитер" (15 кг) комплект хороших кожаных ремней и усиленный утепленный чехол с двумя заплечными ремнями. Если у кого-то был удачный опыт покупки выше указанных товаров - не могли бы Вы посоветовать достойного мастера? В интернете много объявлений, но выбрать наугад я так и не смог.
Спасибо.


----------



## ugly (21 Мар 2021)

Брал чехол для аккордеона Супита (14,5 кг) здесь: Ремни, чехлы для аккордеона, баяна, гармони. СПб | VK 3,5 года назад.
Чехол нормальный, при переноске удобный. Карманов, отделений нет, просто чехол. Почти сразу оторвались нижние крепления ремней - были плохо пришиты. Пришил сам от души, больше проблем с этим не было. Пряжки ремней держат плохо, ползут - завязал узлом на нужных местах. За 3,5 года очень плотного использования (3-4 раза в неделю) не подводил. Сейчас уже сильно истрепался, ткань расползается, вылазит из швов; у молний пообламывались ручки застежек, заменил большими скрепками, но сами молнии держат...
Но он реально удобнее итальянского, что шёл с аккордеоном Виньони. Ремни плечевые фиксированы, на спине чехол держится плотно, не болтается; у итальянского ремни плечевые форму не держат, скручиваются в трубочку, крепления типа трансформер, хоть горизонтально, хоть вертикально, но из-за этого чехол на спине не фиксируется, болтается. Ручки для переноски нужной длины, у итальянского длинноваты, аккордеон чуть не чиркает по земле (мой рост 176 см).


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Мар 2021)

Евгений Богданов написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги!
> Прошу помочь советом (если это возможно).
> Нужно приобрести для полного баяна "Юпитер" (15 кг) комплект хороших кожаных ремней и усиленный утепленный чехол с двумя заплечными ремнями. Если у кого-то был удачный опыт покупки выше указанных товаров - не могли бы Вы посоветовать достойного мастера? В интернете много объявлений, но выбрать наугад я так и не смог.
> Спасибо.


Просите мастера дать описание и фото фурнитуры. В основном это будет Китай, 5 рублей за ведро пряжек, пистонов и прочего. По фото это сразу заметно. Когда увидите качественную фурнитуру- спросИте, как мастер определяет направление коллагеновых волокон хребтовой части шкуры при нарезке. Мол, покупали ранее у неумёхи, оказалось что нарезано поперёк и ремни растянулись до колен... . Если он вообще не знает о чём речь- переходите к следующему. 
А часто Вы набираете номер, начинаете говорить, и через пять сек понимаете, что перед Вами- перекуп. Который кроме фразы "Дайте деньги" вообще ничего не знает... .


----------



## vyachek (21 Мар 2021)

Я брал ЗДЕСЬ. Производят сами и ремни и чехлы. Могут по вашим размерам. Качество высокое.


----------



## Alexei (22 Мар 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Брал чехол для аккордеона Супита (14,5 кг)


С каких пор "Супита" весит 14.5 кг? А может всё-таки 12.5 кг?


----------



## ugly (22 Мар 2021)

Alexei написал(а):


> С каких пор "Супита" весит 14.5 кг? А может всё-таки 12.5 кг?


Наверное, с момента вкрячивания выборки...


----------



## vev (23 Мар 2021)

ugly, 
Хорошее определение установки выборки. Наиболее точно передаёт характеристики продукта на выходе


----------

